# BR02 Chronograph vs. SINN U1000 EZM 6



## gharris (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in the process of deciding between the BR02 Chrono and the SINN U1000 EZM 6 for a Christmas present. Please offer any opinions that you might have of the two and maybe some pictures of your watches. Thanks.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

ultimately Id like both of these watches together in a case but if I had to choose the BR02.


















Sinn U1000
++ useable chrono pushers at depth
+ 1000M
+ better for scuba diving
+ Looks cool
+ Good value for functionality
- No US support
- pointless left handed design (although a plus if your left handed!)

BR02
+ Better Finishing and overal design making it much more interesting and unique
+ growing name recognition
+ better resell
+ Great US customer service
+ awesome straps
+- Expensive but exclusive
- 500M depth for the chrono version
+- this watch is design for diving bells/habitats, not timing decompression, therefore the timing functions arent useable underwater

both watches are equipped for extreme conditions. If the "Big Jump" ever occurs, it will give the BR02 an important history has the fastest and farthest falling watch lol

Movement - 
Sinn U1000 uses a base Valjoux 7750 with a modified 60 minute counter
BR02-94 uses a modular ETA2894-2A

I supposed this an area you could do some research but the ETA2894-2A is the more robust and less common movement, while I appreciate the effort, im not moved by minimal alterations to stock movements that hamper potential repairs to a watch. In 50 years time, it will be easy to swap in a new modular eta chrono movement into a BR02.

I think this picture gives a good idea of the detail of the finishing.










Iv also tried on the pink gold carbon chrono which is an amazing piece of art..retail is $13K however

I could definately go for one of these as well...








http://www.rruegger.ch/images/basel_2008/sinn_u1000_black.jpg


----------



## gharris (Sep 19, 2008)

I was leaning towards the BR02, but I wanted to hear someone else's opinion. If anyone else has any more pictures that they can post, that would be great!


----------



## 99Reza (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow the Sinn is cool!! But you really need to see 02 in person, the finishing is awesome.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Six months ago I was in the hunt for a beefy diver as well. I considered the BR 02, which I like very much, but had the opportunity to pick up a limited edition Glycine Lagunare (300 pieces worldwide) and leapt at it.

At 46mm, it's not for everyone, but I love the clean, old school look.




















Best of luck with whatever you decide. I saw some of the new Sinn divers in person at a recent trunk show in LA, and they're very very well-made, so you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

If I was in the market for a new BR chrono, it would be the Ti beast.


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

gharris said:


> I am in the process of deciding between the BR02 Chrono and the SINN U1000 EZM 6 for a Christmas present. Please offer any opinions that you might have of the two and maybe some pictures of your watches. Thanks.


Between those two choices I'd go with the BR02 as a personal preference. The rugged look sang out to me. I'll be honest and wasn't really considering it until I tried it on and felt the weight on my hands. Picked it up that night and have not regretted it.










Hey Aqua... that carbon case is gorgeous. I would've picked that up but my AD only had the steel case and I was really itching for it.


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

man that 02 chrono in carbon looks siiiick.:-!
as much as i love sinn, hands-down get the 02!!


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 22, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


>


while we all agree this is a stunning piece, id like to have the hands in a more traditional B&R style. Just something more to tie it into the brands identity. (as if the case was not enough, but just a little more please)


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

no no.. im definately jelous of your SS chrono, but after trying all the models, I heavily favor the pink gold and carbon model and the SS chrono.



dkim said:


> Between those two choices I'd go with the BR02 as a personal preference. The rugged look sang out to me. I'll be honest and wasn't really considering it until I tried it on and felt the weight on my hands. Picked it up that night and have not regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

They actuall have pictures of the original prototype with the Steel version of the hands, but IMO, it did not look good or fit the spacey design of the case. These hands are actual the same design as to the two up coming models, the BR Minutuer and the BR Grand Complication.



Juicebox said:


> while we all agree this is a stunning piece, id like to have the hands in a more traditional B&R style. Just something more to tie it into the brands identity. (as if the case was not enough, but just a little more please)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Niether one does anything for me, but having sold B&R, Sinn!


----------



## kt3448 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like to try a source a second hand BR02 Chronograph. What price range should I expect to pay for a used one? A new one retails between $7,000 and $4,500. Thanks for any info.


----------

